# Schlauchboot



## the doctor (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo.....

Darf ich eigentlich mit einem Schlauchboot auf die Maas, Julianakanal, oder Plassen,zwecks angeln,fahren?
Gibt es dafür Regeln oder Sogar ien Gesetz?

Bin für eure Antworten sehr dankbar#6


----------



## wilder_wombel (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Hi,

meinst du etwa sone gelbe gummi ruderbüchse, meine kinder haben auch so eins :q 

hinder kann dich keiner dran außer 10000 Bruttoregistertonnen die dich überollen
auf der maas oder Julianakanal, auf den Maaspassen hab ich in letzter zeit
öfter belly-boats gesehen die vertikal fischten, also gehen tuts schon

gruß
wombi


----------



## Mac Gill (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

In Nl gibt es regelungen am 20 km/h (snelle boten) -> ab da brauchst du zwingend einen Führerschein.

Ansonnsten die allgemeine Vorfahrtsregel auf dem Wasser -> Stahl vor Holz vor Kunststoff, bzw. Groß vor klein :q :q :q


----------



## the doctor (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Hey cool.....

Dann werde ich mich mal nach nem Schlauchboot umschauen.
Ist für mich die günstigste Alternative, um zum Fisch zu kommen#6 
Später werde ich mir dann mal ein richtiges Boot zulegen


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Ohoh...
jetzt gehts auch noch 
mit dem 
*"ROTEM CFRler NAGEL" *
ins Gummiboot!!!

Na auf den Bericht bin ich gespannt von @the doctor

PS:War vor Jahren am Twentekanal und immer Futter mit Boot(kl.GFK)
     raus NIEMAND sagte was! 

Grüsse
Guido
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## the doctor (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

dann muss ich mal bei Ebay schauen


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Hey @the doctor
hast du Intresse an einem GFK Boot(unsinkbar)klein für´s Autodach Supi!?

Von Schlauchboot würd ich abraten dann eher Belly-Ring(Riesen Schwimmreifen)...
Kurze PN und ich frag nach ...bei den Spezis

Grüsse
Guido
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Mac Gill (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

@hechthunter
im anderen Thread (wo auf den Maasplassen o.ä.) fragt krauthi gerade nach einem Boot fürs Autodach -> wir haben ihm gerade zu einer AHK geraten...

Jetzt willst du dich von einem Autodachboot trennen?


----------



## krauthi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

ich denke mal ein boot so ab 4 meter  müsste es schon sein  
und ein schlauchboot  naja ich weiß nicht  alleine der aspekt da mal ein drilling vom wobbler reinzuhauen und dan mit samt sachen abzusaufen !!!!!!! nene  dan  lieber etwas festes wo man zu zweit oder zu dritt richtig platz hat 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

*@MacGill*
hab meins
im August 03 verkauft wg.USA Aufenthalt...
Jedoch hat mein Bruder auch noch mind. 
1 es !!!

Meld dich ...oder dein Kumpel!
Grüsse
Guido
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## naish (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

So habe mir heute auch ein boot zugelegt. :q :q 
GFK 4,6 cm u. 1,6 breit. Ich denke, wenn das hier mit den Booten so weiter geht, dann wird es bald voll an den Maasplaasen |uhoh: :q :q :g 

Hat von Euch vielleicht jemand einen Tip zwecks Unterbringung oder kostenlos slippen in Roermond????

Wäre euch dankbar..


gruss naish


----------



## Mac Gill (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

@naish
Es ist voll auf den Maasplassen!!!

Fahre mal am Wochenende jetzt hin -> minimum 10-20 Boote die du siehst. (Ja, auch jetzt im Winter) An den Wochentagen zwischen Weihnachten und Sylvester waren es nicht weniger. Im Sommer kommen dann die Wassersportler uns Segler noch dazu.


----------



## Marius (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Bin am Sonntag auch da. Dann sieht man sich wohl. #h


----------

